# Cinnamite



## 2ljd (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone tried using this on their paphs? Results?


----------



## Faan (Apr 13, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is it?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2008)

?  A new flavor at Dunkin' Donuts!?


----------



## Faan (Apr 13, 2008)

Has this got something to do with cinnamon? If yes I have heard that one can use it to get rid of I think fungi (?)


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 13, 2008)

It's an insecticide/miticide made from cinnamon oil (google searched).

Shaun


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2008)

Well make me a cinnamite sandwich! Oh yeah, that's a vegamite sandwich.  

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2008)

I didn't that that was available anymore. Cinnamite is a miticide. Do you have mites on your Paphs? Otherwise, I'd not use it. If you do use it, be sure to do it on a cloudy day.


----------



## 2ljd (Apr 13, 2008)

You guys are too funny!:rollhappy:

Thanks for the replies...I haven't tried it myself and was just curious if anyone has tried it on slipper orchids. I don't have any problems with my plants (knock on wood), but I want to be ready when the time comes. Being cinnamon based, I thought it might be a little more friendly on my health than some of the other treatments out there.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 14, 2008)

i don't know but i kinda thought there was a lot of phytotoxicity associated with it...


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2008)

Read about, tried google search in the past but was never able to come up with a supplier. I think Dot is right about them not making it any more.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> i don't know but i kinda thought there was a lot of phytotoxicity associated with it...


That's why the cloudy day. It's very strong -- can cause burns as a concentrate. On humans, also.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 14, 2008)

I myself have never had success with cinnamon, so I haven't tried cinnamite or cinnamaldehyde(?).......I can see it being useful for drying out cut edges, and therefore reducing the likelihood of a fungal or bacterial infection, but nothing beyond that.....Eric


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 17, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> That's why the cloudy day......



right on. that's the same for using oil or other pesticides in that they shouldn't be applied when the sun is out as the little droplets can act as magnifying glasses.
i am not entirely sure, but one reason i think cinnamite was pulled was that lots of plants experienced phytotoxicity as a result of the active ingredient.


----------

